# Got ANOTHER Gen 5 Glock 34



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a Gen 5 Glock 34 with Ameriglo night sights earlier this month. I had originally planned to send it off to Taran Tactical for their combat master package. But, after I got it - I saw that I liked it as is. And, I don't really wanna change out the sights to fiber optics after it has night sights on it... Plus, I think I may occasionally carry it. And, a 3lb trigger (what they will do to it) is too light for carry.

But, I still wanted to do their combat master package...

So, I am keeping that 1st one "as is," and I tracked down a SECOND G34. Well, it arrived this week, and I was finally able to pick it up this morning. I put 50 rounds thru it to make sure all is well - now to ship it off to Taran Tactical  (I wanted to make sure there were no issues before it gets customized)

I sold an APX and a P99 to cover the cost of the 2nd G34.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics. It should be an awesome shooter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Can't wait to see pics. It should be an awesome shooter.


Yes, I will post pics when I get it back... The wait is about 6 months...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I will post pics when I get it back... The wait is about 6 months...


Six months, what are you do in the meantime in regards to owning a handgun, lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Six months, what are you do in the meantime in regards to owning a handgun, lol


I am sure I will do just fine over the 6 month wait 

I have a lot of other stuff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Austrian pistol porn pics. Daddy likes!

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I shipped the gun off to Taran Tactical today


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Hopefully things will be back to normal by then. I am getting really frustrated with ammo availability, the availability of reloading components. I have a small stock pile but I am somewhat hesitant to go out and shoot like used to because I feel like I need to conserve what I have. My absolute favorite place to shoot shut down. I would say this is the perfect time to send stuff off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now, everyday... I will ask... "Is it 6 months yet?"


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Now, everyday... I will ask... "Is it 6 months yet?"


Lol. That's how long you have to wait?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Lol. That's how long you have to wait?


Yea. Popular gunsmiths get backed up. As they get more popular, the wait gets even longer... 6 months is actually not that bad....

There are some custom 1911 makers that have waiting lists for years. I'm not talking about Nighthawk and Wilson, but truly custom places...

Hell, I waited 13 months for a 1911 back in 2008....

It does suck, but it should pass sooner than I think...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


>


I can see the beginning of a new pinwheel,
+1..
The odds are favored ,,you purchase a new gun before the six months,, lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe 

That 2nd G34 arrived at Taran Tactical vi Fed Ex today... 6 months of waiting has started....

How that goes will likely determine the future of more Glocks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> That 2nd G34 arrived at Taran Tactical vi Fed Ex today... 6 months of waiting has started....


April fifth will be here soon enough. 182 days by my count is only 4,368 hours. Hell, I've spent more time waiting at the DMV.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they said 20-26 weeks. Others say it is usually around 6 months. We'll see....

Yes, I should go hang out at the DMV so I can feel better about myself


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I should go hang out at the DMV so I can feel better about myself


For me DMV time should serve as time served should I ever be incarcerated or sentenced to eternity in Hell.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> I can see the beginning of a new pinwheel,
> +1..
> The odds are favored ,,you purchase a new gun before the six months,, lol


Ha Ha HA! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Now, everyday... I will ask... "Is it 6 months yet?"


Thirty-three days and the Taran Tactical gives you back your updated G34! My stupid phone calendar sent me an alert???


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Thirty-three days and the Taran Tactical gives you back your updated G34! My stupid phone calendar sent me an alert???


Are these two situations similar,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What's updated ?
Signed,
Mossberg (clay pigeon winner)


----------

